# My chicken is not okay help



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

This morning everything was good, she was eating and doing everything a chicken does.When i came back home, she was laying in the grass , i thought she was relaxing.4 hours later she was still in the same spot.I tried to give her worms, her favorite, but she wouldn't move to eat them.She wanted too but couldn't.I picked her up (she usually is scared and would run away and brought her inside.Her paw looks okay but she doesnt put weight on it. She is laying on me and not saying anything.
She layed an egg this morning, she is supposed to be 18 months old.have you ever seen something like that?
What can i do ?


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Update : i gave her water and she drank a lot.I also gave jer watermelon and at first she didn't want it, but she then ate it aggressively.Im happy she at least ate and drank


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to have to do a hands on exam. Check to see if she can move her wings. Will she move her legs? Will she grab your fingers with her feet? 

In the meantime make her a nest to hold her upright. Laying on her side like that is not good for her.


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're going to have to do a hands on exam. Check to see if she can move her wings. Will she move her legs? Will she grab your fingers with her feet?
> 
> In the meantime make her a nest to hold her upright. Laying on her side like that is not good for her.


Yes she moves her legs, and she grabs my finger thight and won't let go.She is currently laying on my lap.I'll go and make her a clean and comfortable nest.Should i put her back with the other chicken or isolate her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know what electrolytes for chickens is? She might benefit from those. Don't know if they sell electrolytes for children in the stores in GB, if they do the unflavored one would be worth a try.

Beyond that, I'm stumped. She might need to be seen by the vet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is that a meat bird? If so, how old is she? If she is a Cornish Rock, she may not be able to support her weight.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

What breed? @dawg53 is right.. Cornishes can't hold their weight after a certain age.. I'm seeing it might be a Leghorn though.. It's good she ate and drank. I'm thinking some might have tried to attack her.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Taratatou said:


> Yes she moves her legs, and she grabs my finger thight and won't let go.She is currently laying on my lap.I'll go and make her a clean and comfortable nest.Should i put her back with the other chicken or isolate her?


*She should be isolated until you know what is wrong.*


----------

